# Confused



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How do you get her out of the "hiding comfy place"? Does she come out on her own? 
As far as outside, I would never let my dogs outside by themselves day or night no matter how secure I think it is. Something scared her there.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Once I saw her and she knew it, I called her. She came, sort of slunk out.

And, no, it wasn't something outside that is the problem. When we got her back inside, she kept trying to head out again.

She's hiding from the washer/dryer that exists inside. 

She's now 19 months old though I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear you are having this problem with Maddie. She is such a nice girl. I do not have any advice for you, but can relate a similar problem we had with are previous Golden, Chewy. 

Chewy was a female, about Maddie's size. She was a field type, that we bought at a pet store. She was wiry, and could run "like the wind." She was always a little shy. She had one big problem. Noisy trucks scared her--especially the trash trucks that came every week. Beginning every trash day, about 5 am, Chewy would shake, shiver and hide. She would go behind the toilet, go in a dark closet, behind the couch. Any dark space. After dark, when the trucks were gone, she would go back to normal.

Also, the behavior would also happen elsewhere whenever there would be a loud diesel truck. We never figured out for sure what caused the behavior. We speculated that it started the time a mobile groomer came to the house when she was very young, and had a particularly noisy truck. 

We never figured a way to correct the issue. We thought Chewy's behavior was a learned, or a result of something that happened, but were never successful in figuring a way for her to un-learn it.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

but as you said, neither the washer or the dryer were on. Is the washer and dryer in a room that you can close? A closet that you can keep closed? 
I am concerned that you mentioned the microwave, by now you should not have to still use the peanut-butter for her not to be afraid of it. 
Also you mentioned that you were gone for an hour. Was the washer or dryer on during that time or right before you left?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> but as you said, neither the washer or the dryer were on. Is the washer and dryer in a room that you can close? A closet that you can keep closed?
> I am concerned that you mentioned the microwave, by now you should not have to still use the peanut-butter for her not to be afraid of it.
> Also you mentioned that you were gone for an hour. Was the washer or dryer on during that time or right before you left?


Washer/dryer is in a bathroom in a closet. We close both the closet door (bi-fold) and the bathroom door. She still "knows" that it is on.

Neither were on when we left. We're careful about that. It hadn't been run all day.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

With Rose I tried to make a game out of everything she was afraid of. Trash cans. I would go and sit by them with a sandwich. If she wanted a piece she had to come and get it. Then I moved the trash can on the front porch (not the best decoration) but if she wanted to go play she had to pass by it, I would run inside and she would run after me therefore she had to pass it. 
The vacuum - we have a loud loud Kirby, I started playing with her with the vacuum off and then turned it on, turned it back off, walked away from her with it. Now she lets me vacuum her. It has an attachment for pets. 
The microwave (I do not think she was scared of it). Darcy was intimidated at first. I cook ground beef with rice and they get that during the evening meal mixed in with their kibble. I warm it up in the microwave. They both sit by it because they know it is food time every time the darn thing is on. 
Darcy was scared of gun shot noises. Going behind the door, trying to go under the bed. I used the TV, turned it up to cover the noise (I actually put the TV on a preview of the dog channel - it was boring, sort of put to sleep background music). I kept on turning the volume down. Every time she wanted to hide I would grab a potato chip bag and give her a chip (unsalted chips). If she stayed I repeated the chips if she left I would make noise with the bag again.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> I am sorry to hear you are having this problem with Maddie. She is such a nice girl.


She's a great dog with lots to recommend her. But I worry about these increasing fears.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

My only thought is to get the "scary dog sounds DVD/mp3 and start playing it on LOW. VERY low. So low she doesn't notice. Every couple of days a bit higher. Raise it so slowly she doesn't react. Only have it on when you are around so if it becomes to much for her you can turn it off. Have it on in the backfround at home in ghe evenings. Maybe this will help condition her to noises a bit more.

Don't do laundry in the house with her home, it will be hard to conditions her if he fear is being activated.

I hope she gets better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> My only thought is to get the "scary dog sounds DVD/mp3 and start playing it on LOW. VERY low. So low she doesn't notice. Every couple of days a bit higher. Raise it so slowly she doesn't react. Only have it on when you are around so if it becomes to much for her you can turn it off. Have it on in the backfround at home in ghe evenings. Maybe this will help condition her to noises a bit more.
> 
> Don't do laundry in the house with her home, it will be hard to conditions her if he fear is being activated.
> 
> ...


I'm ordering it right now. Or trying to.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=130884150441822&set=vb.100005607129620&type=2&theater

This is how I played with Rose with the dremel. Until then it took two to do the nails; one had peanut butter in the palm and while she was trying to lick the peanut butter I would do her nails. After a couple play times like that she was fine without the peanut butter.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I would have a thyroid panel run on her. Even though you already know that she has some anxiety/fear it seems to be escalating. Besides looking into her health I would just work on counterconditioning and desensitizing her to each thing that is causing her anxiety. You should attempt to find out if it is more than one fear/anxiety. Fear of new objects in her home and possibly she has some sound phobias going on also.

A dysfunctional thyroid can cause lots of unwanted behaviors to manifest or make small things loom large.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

Another idea. Have you tried sitting with her by the washer-dryer when it's on, stroking and reassuring her but being close and looking at it while it is on? Your presence along with the fact that you are close to the "monster" might calm her down? I know Muffin is afraid of trash trucks, but when we are out together and she sees one, we stop and watch it, with me stroking her and speaking to her, and she will press into my leg, look up at me for reassurance, and sometimes she will look back at the truck and even wag her tail.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

There is a washing machine on the scary sounds DVD but you might make your own recording. Once she is doing well with all the scary sounds try that on low low low and gradually increase along with the others.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Is Maddie still intact and if she is, when in her cycle is she? Females can get weird approaching heat.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

eleni said:


> Another idea. Have you tried sitting with her by the washer-dryer when it's on, stroking and reassuring her but being close and looking at it while it is on? Your presence along with the fact that you are close to the "monster" might calm her down? I know Muffin is afraid of trash trucks, but when we are out together and she sees one, we stop and watch it, with me stroking her and speaking to her, and she will press into my leg, look up at me for reassurance, and sometimes she will look back at the truck and even wag her tail.


Tried that. She just shakes.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Selli-Belle said:


> Is Maddie still intact and if she is, when in her cycle is she? Females can get weird approaching heat.


Nope, she is spayed. But thanks for the guess.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> She's a great dog with lots to recommend her. But I worry about these increasing fears.


 
Ahhh, I suspect that she is feeding off your fears. They are so perceptive but terrible at interpertation. For what ever reason the washer/dryer tweeked her out. You reacted by trying to minimize it - but you were concerned. That you were concerned makes her believe that there is something to be concerned about. And then it grows to be the entire evening time - when the washer or dryer is going. You fuss because you are concerned it is getting worse and it keeps on going. 

Instead of minimizing the sound you want to open the door and run the dryer a lot and at different times. Ignore her fear and act like it is nothing because it is nothing. If you have to crate her near the room do so. Add treats when she accepts the noise. Do training with high value treats near the laundry room. 

Most of all - don't worry or give sympathy to her fears


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i think if i were you i would ask the vet and the breeder, and then maybe a trainer. I think they will all have different suggestions worth trying.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with having a full thyroid panel done. Then I would fill some kongs with kibble and a bit of peanut butter and freeze them. Every single time you turn on the washer, give her a kong. Make the washer a good thing, instead of a scary thing.

One of my goldens is afraid of the washing machine. It came about because there was a load in it that shifted and the washer made a horrible noise. For a long time, he would hide in the hall or follow me around whining. Because he's very prone to noise phobias (and has hypothyroidism), I just acted like nothing was going on and ignored the behavior. He's gotten better over time. I wouldn't suggest doing that with your girl, I've just found that it was more effective for him if I acted like there was nothing wrong.


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Something that these stimuli have in common is vibration. If Maddie is sensitive to it even with doors closed to the laundry she may feel the vibrations. We've just started using our furnace for the winter the past couple weeks here in Northern California which scares the dickens out of our cats. Any vibration type stimuli in her past?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

CRS250 said:


> Something that these stimuli have in common is vibration. If Maddie is sensitive to it even with doors closed to the laundry she may feel the vibrations. We've just started using our furnace for the winter the past couple weeks here in Northern California which scares the dickens out of our cats. Any vibration type stimuli in her past?


None that I know of. She doesn't seem to care about our furnace, and we have two. The dishwasher is also not on the list of evil things.

On the other hand, metal baseball bats are high on her lists of evil. Though interestingly, I took her on a walk about two months ago and a bus came within two feet of us. She did look but didn't wig out. I (in my pollyannaish way) decided she was growing up.

At agility she doesn't like the metal baseball noise. And, as we were walking to her crate, she pressed herself against the gate (she wanted to go to the car which she deemed 'safe'). I finally stuffed in the car (for five minutes) and then brought her back out again. She did the gate thingy and I refused. She was fine.

She still hates them.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

You could try giving her some Rescue Remedy in her water every day. And, putting a Thunder Shirt on her. Both these things could help calm her.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Leslie B said:


> Ahhh, I suspect that she is feeding off your fears. They are so perceptive but terrible at interpertation.


Maybe, but Josh and I lean more toward the end line of "What me worry" than the doting, "poor little precious" kind of people.

This morning she is dandy (as mornings seem to be for her). You wouldn't believe she had a care in the world. It does seem like it is closer to evening when she decides things are iffy.

We have tried the play around with her when she is afraid, petting her, ignoring her, yawning. depending on the situation and such. 

MOSTLY, what we do is act like everything is normal and put her through her paces with obedience or play.

Yesterday at nose work, we worked on bleachers. She was a bit nervous initially, nothing unusual, but she worked through it herself. No one pushed her. 

The second round, she decided the 'find' was higher up on the bleacher and she leapt up and then got herself 'stuck' between two tiers. I waited to see if she would figure it out for herself and when she didn't, I moved her back end to the same tier. She was fine after that. Careful, but not fearful.

I'm planning on going to the park (during the day) that she got freaked out at two weeks ago at night and see if I can begin acclimating her to it.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Wendy427 said:


> You could try giving her some Rescue Remedy in her water every day. And, putting a Thunder Shirt on her. Both these things could help calm her.


Rescue remedy? I'll look it up.

I don't think we are at the Thunder Shirt stage yet. She isn't doing anything that would harm herself or our house. She just seems so sad.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry your baby is scared.
Olliver is a pretty confident pup, but there were some things along the way that just got him shaky.
One was a big rock monument. it was knee high and about 3 ft in diameter. We would pass it on walks in certain park. He was petrified of it.
So, I would go up to it, sit on it, laugh and say "Olliver, you silly boy. Whazza matter wit dis rock?"
And then walk on.
Each time do the laughter/relaxed thing and eventually he is ok with rock.
They definetly pick up our apprehensions, even if it is only apprehension about their fear.
Same with baby strollers and bikes: Watched them go by. Laughed, said hello, "Wow Olliver, did you see that?" And now he's ok with them as well.

I think tho Ollies fears are not as deep as your Maddies. 
Behaviorist? Thyroid? Confidence builders?
Best of luck. Hope u guys figure it out.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

olliversmom said:


> I think tho Ollies fears are not as deep as your Maddies.
> Behaviorist? Thyroid? Confidence builders?
> Best of luck. Hope u guys figure it out.


It's the sadness that I worry about. And the almost clinical depression during those evening times. Like I said, she is fine right now, sleeping beside me. 

Perhaps I not explaining this well. She isn't flipping out. She is taking herself away and curling up either in a far dark corner of the house or a far, dark corner of the yard. And then when called, she doesn't come or if we insist, she does but with a slow hangdog behavior.

She is a serious dog by nature, but this is weird. This is a very-well loved and well-treated dog.

The other afraid stuff is within the normal range for me and is deal-able, by any of the methods you guys have mentioned.

One of the interesting things is that as a pup she was considered very confident. And she still is in many, many ways.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

There are many different symptoms of low thyroid. Fearfulness is one, depression is another, low level anxiety is another. Some people think that only the physical symptoms are a reason to test the levels (my personal vet being one of those people). It's a fairly inexpensive test and if it's ruled out, then another approach is warranted. I will say that Jasper was just over a year old when he started showing different symptoms of low thyroid.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm really sorry Maddie has this fear. I do hope you figure it out.

Molly is not the bravest girl in the world. Sometimes things scare her initially, but at the same time she is very inquisitive, so she will check out the item in question on her own and decide it is not scary. She was a puppy when this would happen, I have not seen her afraid of anything in a long time (unless it is something flapping in the wind! Silly girl.).

There is one thing she cannot get over completely. I used to baby gate the kitchen and as a puppy she would stand with her front paws on it to look over into the kitchen. It must have fallen on her because she suddenly became afraid of it and would not go near it. It wasn't a big deal, but for weeks, I would lay the baby gate on the floor and pour her dinner (kibble) all over it. She would have to move the baby gate with her nose to get the food under it. It took a little encouragement to get her to move the gate. It helped and she is not as afraid as she used to be, but when the gate is up, she still will not touch it. When we are moving the gate around, she stays away. In obedience, when the ring gate is wobbling or shaking, she will cower and back away. When it isn't moving, she doesn't care at all and will get close to it, even put her muzzle through it. The ring gate has fallen on her before during a sit stay, so that probably did not help either. She has also gotten her collar stuck on the gate and tried to run away, which only made the problem worse, as the gate "followed" and collapsed behind her.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I have an appointment on Thursday for a thyroid panel. Thanks!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Claudia has some good advice. Make everything she is afraid of a game. Our trainer told us about a game called look at it (something like that). Start as close to the object as you can and have her look at it or even being close to it and treat her. Make it an incredibly good treat, roast beef if need be. Do that a couple times a day. Be upbeat and fun. Maybe she likes a ball. Toss it near the object for fun and make a big deal out of it if she gets it. keep doing it for weeks or months until she can get near it. Then you will have to start over with it on. Fears are a funny thing and hard to get over, but it can be done.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It sounds like you are doing everything so right. 

Do you think she could have an eye/seeing issue? Has she had a CERF recently? 

I am sure you have already done this, but lowering the protein in food substantially can really help. It works rapidly if it is going to work at all. At Tufts University Behavior, they go all the way down to 17 percent as a test- something like Wellness for overweight dogs. 

Have you tried managing the behavior before it starts so she can't practice it- like maybe crating her in your room with the radio on and a fan for white noise- just something to interrupt the pattern playing out.

I teach my guys "Go See" for anything scary, then click and reward inquisitive moves, but I can tell this is not a training issue like that. I know you have done so much with her.

As a last resort, a medium dose of fluxotine could break the cycle. There is a special prozac just for dogs, and it is so effective for anxiety in dogs, even though not so much for aggression always.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Basil was returned to me at eight months, very noise sensitive. When I vacuumed she would run to the farthest part of my house... I ignored her and very eventually, she accepted it. Now, she just moves away from it in the room when I use it...so do some of my other dogs. A few months ago, I plugged the dog blow dryer in when it was turned on and the hose went rogue...flying every where.. She retreated to under the dining room table..a safe place. I ignored her and once again she is out in the open... I have had clients's Goldens afraid to go in the house after the smoke detectors had gone off. What works for my Georgie who is afraid of thunderstorms is to humor him through it...by playing with a toy or something like that...


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Claudia has some good advice. Make everything she is afraid of a game. Our trainer told us about a game called look at it (something like that). Start as close to the object as you can and have her look at it or even being close to it and treat her. Make it an incredibly good treat, roast beef if need be. Do that a couple times a day. Be upbeat and fun.


Sounds like a good plan. I'll make roast beef this week.



Ljilly28 said:


> Do you think she could have an eye/seeing issue? Has she had a CERF recently?
> 
> I am sure you have already done this, but lowering the protein in food substantially can really help. It works rapidly if it is going to work at all. At Tufts University Behavior, they go all the way down to 17 percent as a test- something like Wellness for overweight dogs.
> 
> ...


Right now I'm up for anything. We're heading out to agility any second, but after tomorrow thyroid panel at the vet I'm going to try a few of the things you guys have mentioned. Thanks so much for all the suggestions. I was running out of ideas!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

There is a good training description of "look at it" in the Control Unleashed dog books. It describes de-sensitizing a dog from being afraid of blowing tarps. I think that is the book....


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, I'm whittling it down. She was fine all day in the house. I took her to the park where she was afraid at night and she thought it was a lovely place.

Went to agility and she had a good time. She still doesn't LIKE it when it gets darker and the baseball bats start making the *****, ***** noises, but she was fine. 

Took her to our little market and left her on a stay while I bought two things. She was great. Train came right as we were leaving...and she was amazingly good.

We got home, I opened her door and said "Leash" and no dog appeared. She wouldn't leave her crate. I had to drag her out of the car. So I now know that it's "in the house, in the dark" that is the problem. That's when the microwave goes on and many, many of the bad noises. 

So I started working like a dog trainer told me...I jumped up and down yelling "woo-hoo Maddie" and other equally inane things. "Where's your toy, oh boy, oh boy."

It did seem to help.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like you are on the right track. I hope you get some good results, but it may take some time. Good luck!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Keep with it, you and she will figure it out and get past it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Out of the box question here.... have you thought about bringing home another dog? 

The combination of getting Jacks on thyroid supplement and later on bringing Bertie home worked wonders for Jacks' confidence levels. There were many things that he couldn't handle 2 years ago and now he doesn't even notice. Some of that is him feeding off his brother's confidence level. And some of that is his own hormones are under control instead of going haywire and blitzy on him while he was not being treated for his thyroid problem. 

When we had the windstorm over here on Sunday - we all were completely amazed by how calm and relaxed Jacks was despite all of the thuds, thunder, howling - just ghastly sounds outside, and then of course the lights going out. 

He is a changed dog with his little bro keeping him company.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Megora said:


> Out of the box question here.... have you thought about bringing home another dog?


NEVER! Josh would kill me. :uhoh: 

I don't believe I could afford or handle two dogs. :


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thought I'd ask.  

Hope things change back to "normal" for her. I know what you are going through. Nothing worse than seeing your dog retreat or hiding (Jacks was afraid to leave the house to go out into our yard, so opposite of Maddie).


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Megora said:


> Thought I'd ask.
> 
> Hope things change back to "normal" for her. I know what you are going through. Nothing worse than seeing your dog retreat or hiding (Jacks was afraid to leave the house to go out into our yard, so opposite of Maddie).


This is comforting to me. Thanks.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It could be vibrations from the machines or high pitch noises beyond human hearing the microwave, washer, and dryer make. Walls and floors carry vibrations/low frequencies all over the house. I learned that from having a home recording studio. Had to 'float' the floors and soundproof the walls so bass frequencies didn't reverberate all over that wing of the house.

Since she's connected to the floor with her pads, any ultra low frequency vibrations from the washer going through the spin cycle or dryer spinning would be felt all throughout the floor of your house they're on. High frequency sounds, of course, are just audible, but if she hears them and they bother her there's little you can do.

I'm going more with the vibrations/low frequency carrying throughout the house via floors on the washer/dryer side. Putting some dense foam slices under the machine feet will help cut the vibrations down. 

It'll all work out.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Shop Kellett Shake Away Vibration Pad at Lowes.com

These pads are a top notch acoustical dampening material. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, after watching her last night. I've decided to try the over-the-top excitement thing on my part. I'm buying a cool toy that I only let her have when she is fretting and we're holding a New year's eve type party every time she gets weird in the house.

Stay tuned for one week of this testing.We'll see what happens first, I wipe out with the over-the-top bouncing around or she gives up the fear thingy.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

So, I had a collie many years ago with all sorts of problems with noises. She was perfectly fine until about 4 years old. Then one day she had a seizure. I think this was due to a toxic reaction (long story about the MDR1 gene and collies). Anyway, after that initial seizure it was all down hill for several years. We found relief in two ways. First, the vet gave her phenobarbital for the seizures. Interestingly, it cured the seizures, did not alter her personality, and all the crazy fearful behavior went away. I would never have predicted it. The second thing was that she went deaf as she aged. When she could finally not hear anymore - no more problems. I think we even discontinued the phenobarbital at that point and dealt with the occasional seizure.

Another ten years later, I got another collie. When he got old, he got Cognitive Dysfunction. I'd raised a few dogs through their senor years, and I didn't know such a thing existed in dogs. He was OK during the day. But after dinner was a different story. He got lost in the yard. He didn't recognize me. Things like that. We're still not exactly sure what the problem was. Sometimes we thought it was just the pain after a long day. He had lots of arthritis. I read that liver problems can lead to strange behavior after a meal. We had him test for that, but that wasn't it. What reminded me of Maddie was that my dog would also go outside and go behind the bushes and not come out. 

So maybe it is fear, but there could be physical problems, too.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, day one and I get a star. Maddie walked in the house, I started to turn on the microwave (another thing she doesn't like) and she ran. I grabbed a huge red pull toy that she doesn't get on a regular basis, some swiss cheese and started acting like it was new year's eve. I jumped, hollered, ran around and Maddie got interested and started playing. Every time I stopped she started to slink out of the room. I kept it up until the microwave went off.

Repeated this twice more during the day. It is getting easier and easier to keep her up and happy. 

I, on the other hand, am burning calories by jumping up and down and running in circles whooping. This might be a great win all around. 

Just as long as I'm not reported and hauled away to the funny farm.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Woo hoo! Awesome job, happy for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

How is Maddie. Thyroid results in yet. 
Jess has been acting strangely lately and bloodwork is now off to Dr. Dodds.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad to hear the crazy lady antics are working 
Fingers crossed.
My Ollie is developing a fear of the car 
Wants to sit in my lap now when I drive.
Uh, no Olliver. Cant see very well thank you honey.....


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

This is really a stretch but I see you are in California. Do you think she experienced a tremor at some point that you were not aware of? I know animals are very sensitive and can feel an upcoming tremor before we do. If that happened, maybe the vibration of the washer/dryer spooks her the same way as a tremor would have. Since sound travels and will echo more at night, maybe trucks or planes scare her when she is out after dark. As I said, it's a stretch and since I've never been in California or experienced tremors or earthquakes, I don't if that could be a possibility.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I ended up canceling the thyroid tests. I figured if the behavioral stuff doesn't seem to be working I can always do it.

We're making some progress. I can now turn on the microwave and she'll stay in the kitchen (food and high play working). The exhaust fan is still bad, but not as bad.

She's still doing hiding when we come home at night. We call her out and do something very exciting and that seems to be helping. Mornings seems not an issue.

Tonight we have company and she's too distracted to do much hiding. Still hanging out a bit between the coffee table and couch but not disappearing into the bushes, as she was.

She braved that new washing machine yesterday, tail wagging, as I had food. She wasn't willing to do that last week. 

I would say it is improving but not there yet. I'm going to give this at least two more weeks before I'm ready to say yes or no.

Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

bonacker said:


> This is really a stretch but I see you are in California. Do you think she experienced a tremor at some point that you were not aware of? I know animals are very sensitive and can feel an upcoming tremor before we do. If that happened, maybe the vibration of the washer/dryer spooks her the same way as a tremor would have. Since sound travels and will echo more at night, maybe trucks or planes scare her when she is out after dark. As I said, it's a stretch and since I've never been in California or experienced tremors or earthquakes, I don't if that could be a possibility.


I can't say for sure, but I think she is just a wuss. It's interesting, she can be so gutsy in some ways. The train doesn't seem to bother her, for instance.

And, I don't believe there have been any tremors lately.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> How is Maddie. Thyroid results in yet.
> Jess has been acting strangely lately and bloodwork is now off to Dr. Dodds.


I hope all turns out well. She's beautiful!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks. Jess is a boy though. And you're not the first to call him a she. My regular vet has been tracking Jess' thyroid results for a year now without doing anything. He is low normal and is symptomatic. So today I bit the bullet and went to a new vet. She was wonderful and did not dismiss my concerns. Results next week.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad to hear she is doing better! Maybe have company every night......

I *accidentally* took Hazel through a car wash once. After that she hated the car, disliked the truck, yet was fine in our van (van=camping). She was especially afraid in these vehicles if the heat/ac fan was loud. Other than that she was a bold charger. Silly girl-stupid mom.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> NEVER! Josh would kill me. :uhoh:
> 
> I don't believe I could afford or handle two dogs. :


No he won't - he will have to care for two dogs if he does. I informed DH that we will be joined by Darcy in within an hour and she has not left our home since then. Now the two are inseparable and the best thing that could have happened for us and each of them.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

We are making some strides. The dryer is on in this video, about seven feet from where we are playing. Before she would just head down the stairs, hide and not come back up--even when called. It still isn't a major win, she's not crazy about it when it starts up, but we're working through it.

maddie play - YouTube

Since Thanksgiving we now know she is also afraid of the knife sharpener. 

I just got the CD of weird noises that dogs' are afraid of, but I haven't put it in the CD drive yet on very, very low. Another week or so, I'm thinking.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations! What a pretty and sweet girl and you are a GREAT mom!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Silly pups aren't they?
Keep up the good work


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Has she had any seizures? It could possibility be neurological. Sometimes dogs with seizure disorders are very sensitive to light, motion, noise, vibration, etc. Tosh would bolt from the room at any sudden noise (especially my husband sneezing). This was even before he developed the seizures. Might be good to have a talk to your vet about that and have a blood panel done.

My thought is to be on the safe side and talk to your vet about any physical cause that may cause that fear reaction.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

No seizures, just a wussy puppy. Not all loud noises are a problem, trains don't seem to be an issue. Noises she is accustomed to are fine. If this continues, I'll do a blood panel, but I truly hate to put her through another vet visit. She had so many last year with the foxtail.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks like she is doing good from the video. she just needs to associate the certain noise that she is currently afraid of with something else, something good (play, food, toy..etc)


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, we're not out of the woods yet, but the microwave is somewhat back in her good graces. I can run it now before she eats, during and after and she doesn't bat a golden eyebrow.

I can turn on the microwave fan and she doesn't bolt from the room. She is still wary of it though. 

The washing machine/dryer is still evil though she will go into the room while it is on and take cookies and play a little. 

Little baby steps. 

We'll see what happens at Moorpark at the dog events this Saturday. Lots of unusual sights and noise. Oh boy. Should be interesting. She might be delighted or she might be cranky as all get out.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

This is major progress. The evil dryer is on. She is dealing with it. Now, about 20 minutes later she is still upstairs with me and not hiding behind the coffee table.

Working with a sound fearful golden retriever afraid of the dryer - YouTube

I think I will start the cd with the scary dog noises soon, on very low.

Thanks to all of you for your suggestions and support! It is much appreciated.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay! I'm so glad she's doing better.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like you have the method that is going to work. I had to do something similar with my cat who at age 11 started being afraid when the dryer was turned on....just started feeding him with it running and his fear gradually lessened (as with your Maddie I have no idea what triggered his fear)


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Gwen, you are doing a wonderful job with her! Watching the video you would not even know she was afraid of the dryer!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My girl Tiger was really into not having anything move to a new location. She hated it when new furniture showed up. Beware moving the couch. Then the new washer came and oh my gosh she was very upset. I'm a weaver and one day I got a new loom. It's quite large and it took 2 of us to move it in. Tiger came over shaking and vomited in my lap she was so upset. The new washer was a front loader and she could see things moving inside. Wow that was tough for her. I think she watched it carefully for a few weeks. When it made a noise and it changed cycles, she would jump sky high.

Over time Tiger got better. It's funny she was fearless outside, but anything in the house that changed, freaked her out. We learned to ignore her. I think by the time she was 2 or 3 she was ok. Who really knows what goes on in their brains.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Wahoo! How awesome. Great freestyle moves! Thanks for sharing, she looks like a different dog than you described at first.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Great progress!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Wahoo! How awesome. Great freestyle moves! Thanks for sharing, she looks like a different dog than you described at first.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I was truly panicked when we had to drag her out of the car a few evenings. She wouldn't even go into the house. 

Of course, now I found out there is a leak behind the wall in our downstairs bathroom. So I'm guessing that we're going to be overrun with construction workers making lots of noise in the not so distant future. 

I'm hoping to keep Maddie at daycare during the worst of it.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How is Maddie doing?


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretty good. I can bring her into the bathroom and open both the washer and the dryer doors (which make little cutesy noises). I couldn't do this before.

She gets a nervous grin on her face which implies to me that she knows she shouldn't be edgy, but she will stay with me with very little sign of distress. She doesn't freak or whimper. 

If I start the washing machine or dryer she still doesn't like it and will scoot down the stairs. She will now come back if called.

There is almost no reaction to the microwave though still some to the stove exhaust. She will stay in the room with a cookie if I tell her to, but she isn't happy.

She got upset at agility last week as she heard a power machine of some sort in the distance and started to jump out of her crate (the top was open). I disabused her of that idea and closed the top. After a couple of minutes I opened it again, making it pretty clear that she had to stay put. She did.

On the other hand, we walked right by a huge truck of some sort this week, making lots of whooshing noises and she did no more then look its way. No nervous behavior at all.

She hasn't been refusing to go into the house or trying to break out of the fenced yard. That is good. That was the most upsetting.

Still, she tends to stay between the coffee table and couch downstairs even if we are upstairs. She will come up and bring her toys when she wishes, but she is a little introverted. It's interesting: she loves to meet new people (mostly) and likes attention, is super with toddlers, nervous with teens and preteens.

When we went to Moorpark the wind was howling and lots of dogs and people, she was great. Happy to meet everyone. Stayed on a down stay where ever I put her, friendly to all the other dogs. Perfect pup.

So I would say much better, but we still need to do more work and keep on top of this.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Any chance you could put cotton balls in her ears to muffle the sounds. When my gal was in the ICU they did this with her as she's super sound sensitive. Might enable you to continue to work with her but keep her below her threshold.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Any chance you could put cotton balls in her ears to muffle the sounds. When my gal was in the ICU they did this with her as she's super sound sensitive. Might enable you to continue to work with her but keep her below her threshold.


It's in the house that is the problem. At agility, once she is working she doesn't flip out. I truly want to deal with this as I know that dogs can get majorly worse about fear as they get older.

Mostly when I'm out it hasn't been a big problem though there were a couple of very big exceptions.

Initially she didn't like the sound of the metal baseball bats but that seems to be some better. I think I need to get out more and take her her different places in short bursts of time and not be quite so predicable. 

She is a wussy girl for such a confident dog. As a puppy she would whine when we went for a hike a new place. That is gone now, all new wooded places are good!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Y'all are doing so good. I hope she continues to improve. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Me too. I think I need to persistently work at it. Always turning on the microwave when she eats, regularly turning on the exhaust fan when she gets a great treat. Playing with her during all potentially scary events.

Please don't misunderstand me, she's a great dog. She's the feisty one at doggy day care, the one who knows all the cool dog tricks, the one that knows obedience, the "smart" one. She is all these things. She just has a few quirks that need to be nipped in the bud.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, I'm sitting here on my bed with Maddie at the end of it. She's shaking. She is doing what I say but she's so frightened. Some workers turned the bathroom fan on and Maddie is not pleased. No other noises are happening and she spends way too much time hiding over behind the coffee table.

So while I can get her to obey me, and even sometimes to dismiss the noise, I think I need to up the solution.

I'm thinking of using rescue remedy. Anyone have any experience with this? Will they be lethargic? Any thoughts?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rescue remedy didn't do a thing with Jacks.... 

Did you ever get her thyroid checked? The full panel? She just sounds so much like what we went through with Jacks a couple years ago. I hate to make thyroid supplement sounds like the newest cure-all, but it did give me my dog back.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me. I'll see if I can fit it in next week early, so she doesn't starve for too long before.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this! But I imagine one or two setbacks sre going to hapoen. You know, two steps forward and one back. Did you use the scary sounds DVD? Starting really low and slowly slowly increasing the volume? It has a good mix of different noises. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Not yet. I do have it, but I keep thinking I should not overwhelm her and hope to wait for a quiet stable time to start it. I knew we were going to be in the middle of a kitchen remodel and I wanted as few new things as possible. I'm keeping Maddie at day care during the hours the workers are here banging around. She likes the workers though. I was so sure it was safe to bring her home yesterday but just turning the bathroom fan on set her off. I had been working on the washing machine and the dryer and the kitchen microwave and the exhaust. I didn't think about the bathroom exhaust fan. Oh well.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

The goal with the DVD is to always play it quiet enough that they aren't stressed. I strongly recommend you start because it will take a long time to get the volume up with her, I imagine. You could even make your own recordings and control the volume for super slow exposure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Okay, I would say that we are doing pretty good now. I'm not sure if it is the melatonine or the clicker/treats or the throwing a party or all three combined, but it is definitely much better. She isn't hiding outside or refusing to come in the house or shaking.

I didn't get the blood panel done and I haven't played the cd of scary dog noises yet.


----------

